# Maddie -Truth of the lie



## siobhanwf

Many of us still wonder about what has really happened to Maddie.
With the book been banned from being printed at Gerry & Kate McCanns request one version of the story has been silenced.

However there is a Translation on line by a young lady called *Anna Silvestre* who is a teacher in the UK. Translated from the French version... worthwhile reading.


http://frommybigdesk.blogspot.com/2010/01/maddie-truth-of-lie.html



Another link with a translation from a protuguese interviewer Sandra Figueras is a interview of the McCanns on Portuguese TV when they came to Portugal for a meeting with their portuguese lawyer Isabel Duarte.


----------



## bloakey

siobhanwf said:


> Many of us still wonder about what has really happened to Maddie.
> With the book been banned from being printed at Gerry & Kate McCanns request one version of the story has been silenced.
> 
> However there is a Translation on line by a young lady called *Anna Silvestre* who is a teacher in the UK. Translated from the French version... worthwhile reading.
> 
> 
> http://frommybigdesk.blogspot.com/2010/01/maddie-truth-of-lie.html
> 
> 
> 
> Another link with a translation from a protuguese interviewer Sandra Figueras is a interview of the McCanns on Portuguese TV when they came to Portugal for a meeting with their portuguese lawyer Isabel Duarte.


Hi,

A very imotive subject but thanks a lot for posting it. I personally would never let my kids wander more tha fifty feet. In the event I or my wife go for a pint they come along, when they want to go then I go {normally twenty minutes when they get the sugar rush} if we go for a meal I wait until they are finished [I eat quick] or until they are bored.

Leaving kids on their own is not the way I work, the little ******s grow up too quick, I spend my time with them but work to their agenda savouring the moments left until they fly the roost .

Father of Claire, Orlá and Roisín.


----------



## siobhanwf

Just been reading my way bit by bit through the chapters. Makes for interesting reading


----------



## siobhanwf

Just looking through this weeks MAILONLINE and came across this article

Madeleine McCann: Scotland Yard officers sent to Portugal in hunt for missing girl | Mail Online

The team of Met officers are senior officers who are about to retire or have already done so. (I think someone has been watching NEW TRICKS)

The team is being lead by a top DCI (Andy Redwood)from the Homicide and Serious Crime Command at Scotland Yard whose apparent speciality is solving cold cases. (http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/u...ding-hunt-is-cold-case-expert-86908-23132292/)


----------



## Ingles

I personally feel that Sr.Gonçalo Amaral's investigation into the Maddie Case & this Book have been completely & utterly discredited due too the PSP Internal Investigation into his running of the Joana Cipriano case ,a 9 year old girl who disappear'd in 2004 just 11 klm's away from Luz.
On 10.06.2007 He & 4 other Police Officers involed in the Joana Case where charged by the PMP with various offences which included Torture - Ommision of Evidence & Falsification of Documents.
Yet despite all this he was left in charge of the Maddie Case ?

Madeleine officer charged over another missing girl - Times Online


----------



## siobhanwf

There is no doubt Ingles that Sr.Gonçalo Amaral totally mishandled the case from the word go.
He was removed from the investigation in early October 5 months after Madeline went missing.


----------



## Ingles

siobhanwf said:


> There is no doubt Ingles that Sr.Gonçalo Amaral totally mishandled the case from the word go.
> He was removed from the investigation in early October 5 months after Madeline went missing.


siobhanwf - I know ,so why should anybody belive anything he has written, he just tried to "cash in"


----------



## borboleta

Ingles said:


> why should anybody belive anything he has written


Have you read the book carefully? There are only research data, findings and questions ... reasonable doubt, in my view.


----------



## Ingles

borboleta said:


> Have you read the book carefully? There are only research data, findings and questions ... reasonable doubt, in my view.


I have to be honest ,my view is "coloured" as to his findings due to the problems with the Joana case.
I only got as far as Chapter 7 , Pet dog dead - ground hard - throw body in rubbish bin !(this is a Police Man)
I stopped there, will try more over week end


----------



## lagosguy

Ingles said:


> I personally feel that Sr.Gonçalo Amaral's investigation into the Maddie Case & this Book have been completely & utterly discredited due too the PSP Internal Investigation into his running of the Joana Cipriano case ,a 9 year old girl who disappear'd in 2004 just 11 klm's away from Luz.
> On 10.06.2007 He & 4 other Police Officers involed in the Joana Case where charged by the PMP with various offences which included Torture - Ommision of Evidence & Falsification of Documents.
> Yet despite all this he was left in charge of the Maddie Case ?
> 
> 
> 
> But, unless I have missed something (which is possible because I gave up reading about this case long ago), Joana's mother and uncle were convicted of her murder. That would normally be considered a successful outcome to the police investigation and would suggest that, as a crime solver, Sr Amaral, was good at his job. Hardly surprising therefore that he was given the Madeleine McCann case to solve.
> 
> I presume your adverse comments about Amaral relate to the (alleged) assault on Joana's mother while she was in police custody. However there is no suggestion that he was personally involved: merely that, as the senior investigating officer, he ought to have known about it and dealt with it. Instead, it is alleged that he covered it up. He still denies this, although I seem to recall that he was found guilty.
> 
> When I first came to Portugal not that long ago, people who knew the country kept telling me that one of its best features was that it was like England 30 years ago. In England 30 years ago, prisoners did not by any means enjoy the same kid-gloves treatment that they do now (if you know what I mean). So should I be surprised if the Portuguese police still have some catching up to do in respect of prisoner-handling? Do I actually care if somebody involved in a child's murder was roughly handled in order to "encourage" them to confess. I don't know.
> 
> But I am not sure what any of this has to do with the Madeline McCann case, about which acres of metaphorical ink have been spread online. There is little to be gained by adding to it, because the case will never be solved. There can't be any proper discussion about it, because as soon as that happens, the trolls come out of the woodwork, the lawyers swoop and everything turns nasty. Not something I should have thought we wanted to get into here.


----------



## borboleta

Do I actually care if somebody involved in a child's murder was roughly handled in order to "encourage" them to confess. I don't know. [/QUOTE]

Totally agree!


----------



## siobhanwf

*Maddie Fund extended*

More than £11m has been spent on the operation to find the girl, who vanished from the family’s holiday apartment in Praia da Luz in Portugal in May 2007, aged three.

On September 28th a further £154k has been authorised by the home office to continue the investigation into the disappearance of Maddie.


----------



## TravelBugs

siobhanwf said:


> More than £11m has been spent on the operation to find the girl, who vanished from the family’s holiday apartment in Praia da Luz in Portugal in May 2007, aged three.
> 
> On September 28th a further £154k has been authorised by the home office to continue the investigation into the disappearance of Maddie.


I hope they find her and do not begrudge them the support per say, but the FCO only helps high profile cases like this in my experience.


----------

